# spilo?? compressus or???



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i just purchased this one today they didnt knew what kind of fish was lol it looks like a spiko. or compressus but i would like to know any bodys thoughts...

thanx
b.c.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a spilo cf


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

another shot


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

spilo cf defiantly


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It does look like a spilo cf


----------

